# Mausklick simulieren



## Rascalz (22. Juli 2004)

hi

also ich hab mal eine frage.

Ind zwar würde ich in Visual Basic gerne einen Mausklick "simulieren".
Und das bei Start des Programms also in der Form_Load() Prozedur. Es sollte aber nich ein normaler klick sein sondern ein klick von einer Maus mit mehr als 3 Tasten also ein klick des 4. oder  5. Mausbuttons.

ist so etwas realisierbar?

wäre super wenn einer rat wüsste. thx im voraus.

gruß Rascalz


----------



## JoKne (22. Juli 2004)

wenn du die entsprechenden API Befehle kennst schon!


----------



## Rascalz (22. Juli 2004)

leider kenne ich diesen nicht


----------



## squeaker (22. Juli 2004)

probier's mal mit:
BroadcastSystemMessageEx 

oder 
SendMessage 

Die Messages sind vermutlich:
WM_XBUTTONDOWN 
usw. (einfach mal da Browsen)

hier sind alle 

viel Spaß beim lesen.Maus-Events


----------



## Rascalz (22. Juli 2004)

danke für deine antwort.
aber da gibts leider auch nur diese events:

MOUSEEVENTF_MOVE
Specifies that movement occurred.
MOUSEEVENTF_LEFTDOWN
Specifies that the left button is down.
MOUSEEVENTF_LEFTUP
Specifies that the left button is up.
MOUSEEVENTF_RIGHTDOWN
Specifies that the right button is down.
MOUSEEVENTF_RIGHTUP
Specifies that the right button is up.
MOUSEEVENTF_MIDDLEDOWN
Specifies that the middle button is down.
MOUSEEVENTF_MIDDLEUP
Specifies that the middle button is up.
MOUSEEVENTF_WHEEL
Windows NT/2000/XP: Specifies that the wheel has been moved, if the mouse has a wheel. The amount of movement is specified in dwData
MOUSEEVENTF_XDOWN
Windows 2000/XP: Specifies that an X button was pressed.
MOUSEEVENTF_XUP
Windows 2000/XP: Specifies that an X button was released.


----------



## squeaker (22. Juli 2004)

Entschuldige bitte - aber erst lesen dann erneut fragen.

hat mich ganze 5s gebraucht auf den Maus-Event links zu finden:

5 Button Maus


----------

